# Pool timer



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 1, 2016)

Apparently, my pool pump does have a timer, but I'm not sure that it's working.

It's set to "on" but I don't see any evidence of it working.

How do I test whether I need to replace?


----------



## JoeD (Oct 1, 2016)

Come back in an hour and see if it moved.
Move the switch to off and see if the pump goes off.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 1, 2016)

Check the circuit breaker. 
Put your volt meter on the line terminals and look for 120 volts. 
Flip the switch to ON and then check for same voltage on the load terminals. 
Finally, there is a small window at the top of the removable timer assembly so you can visually verify the timer motor gears are turning. 
Otherwise replace the whole timer box for around $65. They do sell replacement timer motors as this is typically the problem.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 1, 2016)

With the breaker panel switched on...

The on/off switch on the pool timer turns the pool pump off.

Are the line and load terminals you're talking about all located on the timer itself?

I cannot manually move the dial. It is impossible to turn by hand and if I'm supposed to unscrew that screw in the middle of the dial, I can't because none of my screwdrivers fit it.

Either way, I think I should be able to set this time, but I can't, unless I'm doing something wrong.

The timer is in the same position that it was when I posted earlier, but the pump was off at the sub panel that whole time. I just turned it on now.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 2, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> With the breaker panel switched on...
> The on/off switch on the pool timer turns the pool pump off.



OK.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> Are the line and load terminals you're talking about all located on the timer itself?



The line and load terminal are beneath the plastic flap the says on/off.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> I cannot manually move the dial. It is impossible to turn by hand and if I'm supposed to unscrew that screw in the middle of the dial, I can't because none of my screwdrivers fit it.



The Timer dial can be pulled out slightly to set the correct time of day, and pushed back in to reengage the drive motor.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> The timer is in the same position that it was when I posted earlier, but the pump was off at the sub panel that whole time. I just turned it on now.



The breaker should remain on and the time set with the on/off set levers.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 2, 2016)

If you need to replace the motor, the whole mechanism can be pulled out of the box.  There is a metal tab at the top of the box that when pushed up will let go of the mechanism so it can be pulled out.  You can buy a whole mechanism which is much easier than trying to change out the motor.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 2, 2016)

Speedbump said:


> If you need to replace the motor, the whole mechanism can be pulled out of the box.  There is a metal tab at the top of the box that when pushed up will let go of the mechanism so it can be pulled out.  You can buy a whole mechanism which is much easier than trying to change out the motor.



So you think it's most likely the motor? I checked the terminals and I have 120 volts and in some cases "overload," which I'm assuming means 220 since there is a red wire there also.

The dial says to pull it out and turn the dial to set the time. That sounds easy enough, but I can't do it. There are two screws, one at 12 o'clock and another at 9 o'clock that seem to get in the way of pulling anything out. I can't turn these screws with pliers. They are on really tight. (When I say 12 and 9 o'clock, I mean as if it were a clock. I am not corresponding to the times printed on the dial.)

Does this evidence tell you that it is most likely the motor? Why would that cause me to not be able to pull the dial out? It should be very simple, right? Well it's impossible, as is turning the dial.

Edit: I pulled out the mechanism. I voltage tested the two wires going to the timer gears and they are reading 220 volts. This leads me to believe that all the electrical components are working. I still don't understand why I can't simply pull the timer out and spin the dial.

Also, there is another box to the right of the timer box that calls itself a "controller." What is this exactly?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 2, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Edit: I pulled out the mechanism. I voltage tested the two wires going to the timer gears and they are reading 220 volts. This leads me to believe that all the electrical components are working. I still don't understand why I can't simply pull the timer out and spin the dial.



The mechanism has probably secummed to age and rust and needs to be replaced.

The replacement is a 240V

They are INTERMATIC and you can just replace the timer mechanism instead of the whole timer.

Be sure and shut the breaker off.

The 12 and 9 are the on/off levers and there will be new with the new timer.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> Also, there is another box to the right of the timer box that calls itself a "controller." What is this exactly?



That will be a controller for the actual pool equipment.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 2, 2016)

Do they sell these particular parts at Home Depot that are specific to this old pool timer? Will I have to redo all the wiring and maybe put in a new box?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 2, 2016)

Home desperado should have a 240V model available, and no you do not  have to change anything besides the upper removable timer mechanism and the wiring connecting it.

Its a fairly simple swap-out.


----------



## havasu (Oct 2, 2016)

I just replaced my timer a few months back. Home Depot sells a few different types. One is for wet conditions, one is for pool equipment, and one is not for wet conditions. I scratched my head because the one made for pool equipment was about $40 more than the other two. Just by coincidence, my pool pump blew a bearing today so it is being looked at by the experts. I am considering getting the 5 stage pump (energy efficient) which is about $1400 before rebates, but only if their installer installs it. These energy efficient pumps have the controls right on the pump, and they will tear out the old timer box since it would no longer be used.


----------



## Speedbump (Oct 3, 2016)

To make shopping easier on the Intermatic Timers for Pools.  The T-101 is the 115 volt timer and the T-104 is the 230 volt timer.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 10, 2016)

A picture of the other box might be helpful.....


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Dec 5, 2016)

I just replaced the timer.

Now how do I set it? The silver things don't move.

I want it to run for 8 hours/day.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 6, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbWpAIRtRIs[/ame]


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2016)

Instructions are printed on the cover door.


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 6, 2016)

What he didn't tell you is that the silver colored arm that points down from the center of the dial is the time of day pointer.  It doesn't move like it seems it should.  You just set the correct time of day using that pointer while pulling the yellow dial out and turning to align time of day with the pointer.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 7, 2016)

See post #5, comment #3.


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 7, 2016)

> I cannot manually move the dial. It is impossible to turn by hand and if I'm supposed to unscrew that screw in the middle of the dial, I can't because none of my screwdrivers fit it.


That is the problem, you two aren't on the same page as to what the "dial" is.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 7, 2016)

On the original timer the dial was frozen, and now that the timer has been replaced, post #5, comment #3, applies.


----------

